# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  CBC Video: Vanishing Frogs

## John Clare

This is not the Animal Planet show but it is a very good summary as to why we should care about amphibian decline and extinction. There are plenty of amphibian species mentioned, including the puerto rican crested toad and the Panamanian golden toad. Well worth a watch at 12 minutes.

YouTube - Vanishing Frogs

----------


## FrogFreak

MAN that is a dangerous fungus. What could be causing such a fungus. :EEK!:  I must say those golden frogs look REALLY scrawny! Those Puerto Rican toads are CUTE!!! :Embarrassment:  Let's hope the cure is found soon for that fungus.

----------


## John Clare

I don't think they can cure it my friend.  I think the best hope is to find a way to make them resistant or perhaps immune to it.

----------


## Jake

> I don't think they can cure it my friend. I think the best hope is to find a way to make them resistant or perhaps immune to it.


I remember reading about prescription eye drop being a possible treatment for chytrid.  Does anyone know if this is a reliable treatment?

----------


## FrogFreak

You know,It wouldn't hurt to try. Since this is a rapid fungus  we should
start trying whatever we possibaly can.And also WHAT could be causing this fungus.Pesticides,pollution What!?

----------


## John Clare

The fungus is supposedly spread by _Xenopus_ frogs (African Clawed Frogs/Toads) who seem to be natural carriers of it (but largely immune to it).  Due to their use in science and as pets throughout the world, the fungus has been spread to amphibians that would never otherwise have encountered it and thus die from it.

Treatments for it vary from lamasil (athlete's foot medication) to other fungicides and also things like Clorox for disinfecting equipment.  Indicentally, Clorox are a major donor to Amphibian Ark, the worldwide organization/charity set up to save amphibian species in the wild.  Caudata.org is running a donations drive for Amphibian Ark this month.  If you want to save frogs in the wild from this fungus, consider joining in th donations drive (it's for all amphibian species).

----------

